# Inconsistent color in cured pork belly



## griffeyt (Feb 6, 2017)

I have just finished curing a 3lb pork belly.  The thickest part of the belly is almost 2 inches.  The skin has been removed. Here are the ratios of ingredients I used (by weight) in my dry brine:

2.25% salt

0.25% pink salt (Instacure #1)

2% Maple syrup

1% black pepper

This was mixed together and rubbed on the belly, put in a sealed bag, messaged each day and kept in a 34-36 degree refrigerator for 8 days. After rinsing it and slicing a piece out of the middle to test for salt level, I notice that some sections of the raw meat between strains of fat are slightly different colors.  Some strains of meat are more dark reddish/pinkish than others.  As these layers of meat and fat move up and down throughout the length of the meat so does the color.  The fat is always the "separator" of the different colors.  I've looked for "white" (as shown in many pictures in this forum) and didn't see any what appeared to be uncured places and also saw no signs of uncured meat when frying up a piece.  Is this color difference normal?

This is my first attempt at curing and making bacon and I appreciate the posts in this forum and everyone's input.  Thanks a bunch!

TG


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2017)

Do you know how much cure that is teaspoons tablespoons Grams ?

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 6, 2017)

It is normal. The colour of the raw meat is not a good indicator of curing status. If it makes you feel better fry a slice - it won't turn grey/brown, so it's cured.

I would have left it a little bit longer to cure. You can wrap it and let it rest in the fridge for a few days allowing the cure to equalize.


----------



## griffeyt (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Richie for your quick response.  I didn't measure in teaspoons.  I got the weight of the meat in grams and then used the "diggingdogfarm" calculator to give me the amount in grams of cure.  I weighed the salt on a small piece of butcher paper on my scale. I believe it was around 4 grams of cure, if my memory serves me correctly.

TG


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2017)

griffeyt said:


> Thanks Richie for your quick response.  I didn't measure in teaspoons.  I got the weight of the meat in grams and then used the "diggingdogfarm" calculator to give me the amount in grams of cure.  I weighed the salt on a small piece of butcher paper on my scale. I believe it was around 4 grams of cure, if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> TG


As stated I don't think it was cured long enough,try what atomic said. sounds right for the cure 

Richie


----------



## griffeyt (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks ya'll for you quick responses.  I will bag it back up and put it back in the fridge.  I have larger (not thicker) pieces from this same belly in the fridge that I started curing on the same day, using the same ingredients and same methodology.  They still have the cure on them and will wait three or four more days before I pull them.  I can then compare this piece to them.
Thanks to all on this forum.  There is a plethora of great information in the thousands of posts in the threads.  Lots of "stuff" out there on the Internet but what has drawn my attention to these forums is the emphasis on food safety and the experience of the people.

I'll report back with my comparison in a few days.  I appreciate your help!

TG


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2017)

griffeyt said:


> Thanks ya'll for you quick responses.  I will bag it back up and put it back in the fridge.  I have larger (not thicker) pieces from this same belly in the fridge that I started curing on the same day, using the same ingredients and same methodology.  They still have the cure on them and will wait three or four more days before I pull them.  I can then compare this piece to them.
> Thanks to all on this forum.  There is a plethora of great information in the thousands of posts in the threads.  Lots of "stuff" out there on the Internet but what has drawn my attention to these forums is the emphasis on food safety and the experience of the people.
> 
> I'll report back with my comparison in a few days.  I appreciate your help!
> ...


Thats good and you will ease your own mind

Richie


----------



## griffeyt (Feb 10, 2017)

Good news to report!  The advice given here was spot on.  I waited 11 days for the other belly pieces and it was much "firmer" to the touch and consistent in color.  (I tossed the 8-day cure piece as it didn't look like the others.)  Rinsed, soaked the remaining pieces in fresh water for an hour, dried in the fridge over night,and cold smoked with apple pellets with an AMAZEN tube for 4 hours.  I then hot-smoked it at 225 with a little maple syrup drizzled over the top using the same apple pellets to 145.  Removed from the smoker and let rest to room temperature.  Cooled it further in the fridge for a few hours and then tossed into the freezer for a couple of hours until it firmed up and then sliced. 

Fried up some ends and it is delicious!  Can't wait for breakfast and to put some ends into some green beans!  Here's what it looks like:













IMG_0181.jpg



__ griffeyt
__ Feb 10, 2017






Thanks all for your feedback and input.  It is much appreciated.  Headed to Costco in the morning....

TG


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2017)

Glad to hear that all is well!

Al


----------

